# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  regional settings for linksys pap2

## nkladakis

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, τι πρέπει να βαλω στο pap 2 ωστε να εχω ελληνικό dial tone.
Για να βοηθήσω, το ελληνικό dial tone ειναι ιδιο με το ιταλικό και σλοβενικό  ::

----------


## ysam

Αν ρυθμίζονται τα cadences τότε μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε..  ::  στο 12861  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Example usa Dial Tone script:

[email protected],[email protected];10(*/0/1+2)

Number of Frequencies = 2
Frequency 1 = 350 Hz at ?19 dBm
Frequency 2 = 440 Hz at ?19 dBm
Number of Cadence Sections = 1
Cadence Section 1: Section Length = 10 s
Number of Segments = 1
Segment 1: On=forever, with Frequencies 1 and 2
Total Tone Length = 10s

----------


## ysam

:: 



```
description = Greece
ringcadance = 1000,4000
dial = 425/200,0/300,425/700,0/800
busy = 425/300,0/300
ring = 425/1000,0/4000
congestion = 425/200,0/200
callwaiting = 425/150,0/150,425/150,0/8000
dialrecall = 425/650,0/25
record = 1400/400,0/15000
info = !950/330,!1400/330,!1800/330,!0/1000,!950/330,!1400/330,!1800/330,!0/1000,!950/330,!1400/330,!1800/330,!0/1000,0
```

 ::

----------


## nkladakis

> ```
> description = Greece
> ringcadance = 1000,4000
> dial = 425/200,0/300,425/700,0/800
> busy = 425/300,0/300
> ring = 425/1000,0/4000
> congestion = 425/200,0/200
> callwaiting = 425/150,0/150,425/150,0/8000
> dialrecall = 425/650,0/25
> ...


Ωραια ξερουμε και τους χρονους τωρα αλλα το script για sipura/pap2 ποιος θα το φτιαξει?  ::

----------


## tlogic

Αυτά έχω βάλει στο sipura 3000 που έχω:




> Dial tone: [email protected];20(.2/.3/1,.7/.8/1)
> Busy Tone: [email protected];20(.3/.3/1)
> Reorder Tone: [email protected];20(.3/.3/1)
> SIT1 Tone: [email protected];20(.3/.3/1)


Πήρα τις τιμές που δίνει η cisco για τα ΑΤΑ
και τις μετέτρεψα για Sipura.

----------


## nkladakis

> Αυτά έχω βάλει στο sipura 3000 που έχω:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dial tone: [email protected];20(.2/.3/1,.7/.8/1)
> Busy Tone: [email protected];20(.3/.3/1)
> Reorder Tone: [email protected];20(.3/.3/1)
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ, δουλεύει μια χαρά  ::

----------


## barbounis

H αναγνώριση κλήσεων σας δουλευει? Και εαν ναι τι ρυθμίσεις έχετ βάλει. Εχς το sipura 3000 αλλά δεν 'εχω καταφέρει να βλέπω ποιός καλεί.

----------


## tlogic

> H αναγνώριση κλήσεων σας δουλευει? Και εαν ναι τι ρυθμίσεις έχετ βάλει. Εχς το sipura 3000 αλλά δεν 'εχω καταφέρει να βλέπω ποιός καλεί.


Με τις default ρυθμίσεις εμένα μου παίζει κανονικα.

----------


## barbounis

Σωστά τα γράφεις εκανα factory reset και παίζει μια χαρα.
Μάλλον το είχα σκαλίσει πολύ.

----------


## sotirisk

αυτό είναι το ίδιο με το spa-3000?
έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κάνω pass through στην pstn, μου βγάζει θόρυβο, άρα υποθέτω ότι είναι οι ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## tlogic

> αυτό είναι το ίδιο με το spa-3000?
> έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κάνω pass through στην pstn, μου βγάζει θόρυβο, άρα υποθέτω ότι είναι οι ρυθμίσεις.


Ναι και σε μένα το ίδιο γίνεται.
Επίσης καμιά φορά στις pstn κλήσεις στην αρχή της κλήσης μου
ακούω τη φωνή μου για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.
Εχει βρει κανείς καμία λύση για αυτά;

----------


## sotirisk

Ναι, και μένα μου το κάνει αυτό, να ακούω τη φωνή μου.

----------


## barbounis

Echo problems on FXO port
by Chip Schweiss on Saturday 10 of December, 2005 [19:57:13]
I've just installed two SPA 3000's with their FXO ports connected to POTS lines and Asterisk terminating the SIP connection with local SIP phones. However, I'm seeing consistant echo problems when connected to cell networks, but not landline based callers. If a plain phone is connected to these lines no echo problem is there. I have set jitter buffer the the minium and echo cancel is on. Any sugestions?

UPDATE: After an extensive reading on echo cancelization in Asterisk I figured out that if you reduced the SPA to PSTN gain the echo will go away. I set it to -4 and the echo is gone. Apparently the volume of the outgoing sound was creating more echo than the echo canceller could handle in the SPA. 

Για αυτό λέτε?

----------


## tlogic

> ...
> Για αυτό λέτε?


Ναι για αυτό! Θα δοκιμάσω με αυτή τη ρύθμιση και θα σας πω
αποτελέσματα.

----------


## barbounis

Έχει συνδέσει κάποιος το sipura 3000 με το Αστερισκ για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις απο pstn? Και αν ναι πως έχει λύση το πρόβλημα που μετα από 2 χτυπηματα ξανα κάνει την κλήση.

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 21:51 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Hardware Reviews'.

----------

